# Encender y apagar un contactor con un pulsador abierto



## anthonyqp (Oct 4, 2012)

bueno amigos aqui les dejo mi aporte   espero les guste


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 4, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bueno el esquema que muestras, solo ha sido probado en simulacion?.
Pues, si analizamos con detalle, puede observarse que durante la transicion del pulsador, todos sus contactos pueden quedar abiertos, de esa manera hace caer a ambos reles. Y el enclavamiento NO se produce.


----------



## anthonyqp (Oct 4, 2012)

si lo eh probado fisicamente


----------

